# Extra folders?



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

So I know some phones have symlinks that as I understand they are kinda shortcuts to other folders in the system? Anyway, I did the App2SD hack for the Galaxy S3 and it works fine using my SDcard as the main drive for my phone but the actual drive for the phone (which is now the extSdCard because of the App2SD hack) is running out of space. I checked the drive and notices that there's a 7GB file names "*0*" that has repeated files. I was wondering if that is a useless file and if I can delete it to make space on my phone?

I added 2 screenshots. First screenshot is from the main drive and the second one is from the *0* folder inside the main drive.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like you flashed more than one 4.2 ROM before upgrading your recovery. Have you heard of the /0 folder issue? Look into that and if it sounds like that's what happened it's probably safe to delete. Or at least merge directories keeping newest files.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

After spending sometime looking for what in the *0 *folder takes so much space I realized that were the ClockworkMod nandroid backups so I just moved them to my computer and now I am good to go.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You'll always have the /0/ folder on 4.2 its just relatively seamless depending on the ROM you are on. If you are on a 4.2 ROM and use a Root Explorer app and go to /sdcard/ or /storage/sdcard0/ it'll take you to the directory of the SDcard, which in reality is /data/media/0/ - on a normal TW ROM or any AOSP prior to 4.2 the sdcard is /data/media/. All other directories are symlinks to it (so /sdcard/, /storage/sdcard0/, etc) are all symlinks to either /data/media or /data/media/0/ depending on the ROM. The earlier issue referred to is older recoveries will continuously build 0 folders inside each other each time the ROM is flashed. Newer ones won't, but you will still have that original /0/ folder, and always will on 4.2, due to multi-user (even though phones don't technically have multi-user - they are just keeping the file directory consistent between devices).

If you use a Root Explorer type program you can navigate to the true SDCard (which is /data/media/ regardless of ROM -> anything in that folder is SDCard, its just anything in that folder and not the /0/ folder won't be seen by anything on 4.2 unless you manually redirect it to)


----------

